# Zweiter Verein Vispass



## Zanderblues (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo!
Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich des Vispasses. Besteht die Möglichkeit zwei Vereinen beizutreten um von beiden Vereinsgewässern zu profitieren? Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Hatte vor HSV de Swalm beizutreten und anschließend zu HSV de Snoek zu gehen. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße David


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Selbstverständlich ist das möglich - mache ich dieses Jahr auch so.
Der Vispas-Preis ist unterteilt in Vereins- und Verbandsabgabe.
Ab dem zweiten Verein kann man die Verbandsabgabe wieder zurückfordern, da diese nur einmal bezahlt werden muss (1.Verein).

Ob es sich lohnt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Zanderblues (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das möglich - mache ich dieses Jahr auch so.
> 
> Der Vispas-Preis ist unterteilt in Vereins- und Verbandsabgabe.
> 
> ...





Wie mache ich das dann genau? Muss ich das dann mit dem zweiten Verein klären? Wie viel bezahlt man dann ungefähr?


----------



## Thomas. (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Hallo



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das dann genau? Muss ich das dann mit dem zweiten Verein klären? Wie viel bezahlt man dann ungefähr?




die doppelt gezahlten Verbands abgaben(ca.14,-€) kann man sich hier http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/contact-service/dubbele-afdracht.html
zurück holen.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderblues (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Also müsste ich mir theoretisch 2 vispässe kaufen oder?


----------



## Thomas. (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Also müsste ich mir theoretisch 2 vispässe kaufen oder?



 genau, und beide mitführen


----------



## thefinish (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

hallo
bin auch im holländischen verein 
ich weiß nicht wie ich den beitrag überweisen soll 
ich habe keine daten 
bankverbindung usw


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



thefinish schrieb:


> hallo
> bin auch im holländischen verein
> ich weiß nicht wie ich den beitrag überweisen soll
> ich habe keine daten
> bankverbindung usw


Wie jetzt?

Beim ersten ausfüllen der Unterlagen musst du einen Verein wählen, ein Jahr drauf bekommst du entweder eine Rechnung oder der Betrag wird vom Konto abgebucht. Im Vispas ist der Vereinbeitrag enthalten, so ist es auf jeden Fall bei mir.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Beim ersten ausfüllen der Unterlagen musst du einen Verein wählen, ein Jahr drauf bekommst du entweder eine Rechnung oder der Betrag wird vom Konto abgebucht. Im Vispas ist der Vereinbeitrag enthalten, so ist es auf jeden Fall bei mir.




Und wo Angel St du in Holland?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wo Angel St du in Holland?


Bin mal hier und da. Ab März bin ich in der Region Oberijssel bis Oktober mit dem Boot unterwegs, warum?


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Nur aus Interesse.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse.


Ich möchte halt hier meinen genauen Standpunk nicht preis geben.
Hat jetzt nichts mit dir zu tun.
Wenn wir uns mal irgenwo hier in der Ecke sehen, können wir uns gerne darüber unterhalten. Ich bin ja nicht weit von deiner Heimatstadt (6:1) entfernt.:vik:.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Wollte auch nicht deine angelplätze wissen  

Hab mich nur interessiet wo in Holland du Angel St, in welcher Region.


----------



## zorra (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zweiter Verein Vispass*

Die 2,3,4,Mitgliedschaft bekommst du im jeweiligen Verein übers Netz falls du die Daten hast...da Zahlt man in der Regel nur den Vereinsbeitrag..wenn man die vorhandende Vispassnr.mit eingibt.
gr.zorra


----------

